# Solcito/solecito



## moonlight7

¡Hola, amigos!
¿Cuál es la forma correcta del diminutivo del "sol"? ¿Solcito/solecito? 

Saludos,


----------



## Peón

Aquí, *solcito.*  "Solecito" sonaría bastante vulgar. 
Saludos.


----------



## lospazio

Cuando estaba en séptimo grado de la escuela primaria, el maestro nos taladraba la cabeza con que el diminutivo de _sol_ debía ser _solecito_ y no _solcito_, porque cumplía con no sé qué reglas de formación de diminutivos. Por supuesto que no lo decía ni lo dice nadie por aquí, como muchas otras cosas que pontifican los puristas.


----------



## Lurrezko

En España, *solecito*. Ya hay algún hilo sobre la diferencia en la formación de diminutivos entre España y América, creo.

Saludos


----------



## moonlight7

Pongo el solecito y la persona que me ayuda a revisar los textos me corrige por "solcito". Y luego otra persona, de otra región, lo cambia otra vez por "solecito".  ¡Ay!


----------



## Lurrezko

moonlight7 said:


> Pongo el solecito y la persona que me ayuda a revisar los textos me corrige por "solcito". Y luego otra persona, de otra región, lo cambia otra vez por "solecito".  ¡Ay!



Pues dile a quien te corrige que dependerá de adónde vayan dirigidos esos textos.

Saludos


----------



## torrebruno

> Pongo el solecito y la persona que me ayuda a revisar los textos me  corrige por "solcito". Y luego otra persona, de otra región, lo cambia  otra vez por "solecito".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Ay!



¿Tú nunca te has fumado un cigarrito al s....ito un día de invierno? Y al terminar, ¿de dónde decías que venías?
(Por aquí, fumamos al *solecito*)


----------



## oa2169

Solecito en Colombia. Ver.

Abrazos.


----------



## moonlight7

Ya vamos 4(solecito):2 (solcito).


----------



## Peón

Creo que deberías seguir el consejo de *Lurrezko*: usa la palabra según el destino del texto. Aquí *solecito* -aunque supere ampliamente la votación- sonaría muy mal, y supongo que pasaría lo mismo en España y países del Caribe con *solcito*.


----------



## moonlight7

La destinación del texto es para todo el mundo hispanohablante. Así que, estoy en una situación difícil. Pero voy a ver quién gana.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peón, ¿por allá usáis *solete*? Así se evitaría el dilema.

Saludos


----------



## oa2169

¿No sería mejor hablar de "pequeño sol" o "sol chico/chiquito" o algo similar? Esto se entendería en cualquier lugar hispanohablante.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lurrezko said:


> ...*solete*? Así se evitaría el dilema.



...para hundir a los mexicanos en la más absoluta desolación. Palabro absolutamente desconocido por acá.

Sol*e*cito, acá. 5 - 2. Ya parece marcador del Barça contra xxx.


----------



## Colchonero

Por aquí, uno baja al parque a que le dé el _solecito._


----------



## Pinairun

Vale, solcito. ¿Y también solcillo?


----------



## Vampiro

oa2169 said:


> Solecito en Colombia. Ver.


Los colombianos siempre alineándose con el otro bando.
"Solcito", por acá.
Dinutivo de "Soledad" (nombre) también.
_


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pues siguiendo con el comentario de oa2169 diré que yo me la sé así:
_
Sol, *solito*
caliéntame un poquito
para hoy, para mañana
y para toda la semana

_(Pero solo uso _solito _en esta canción, para el resto me apunto al solecito y al solete )_
_


----------



## cbrena

Más que un solecito, esto ya es una solanera.


----------



## Colchonero

Yo, lo que diga Peón.


----------



## Pixidio

Yo, solcito.


----------



## chileno

Solcito en Chile.

Algunas veces hay un solazo radiantísimo.


----------



## duvija

Otro voto para 'solcito'. Oferta o no oferta.
*(Si escuchamos 'solecito', pensaríamos que el hablante quiere decir 'solicito', pero tiene una cierta dislexia).


----------



## Lobhito

Mi voto para solcito. Además es el nombre de un gran restaurante del sur de Chile, que preparan comidas dignas del astro rey.


----------



## Pinairun

Solo por curiosidad. Los votantes de "solcito", ¿cómo construyen el diminutivo de _pan_? ¿Pancito?
Ni que decir tiene que por aquí es _panecito_.


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> Solo por curiosidad. Los votantes de "solcito", ¿cómo construyen el diminutivo de _pan_? ¿Pancito?
> Ni que decir tiene que por aquí es _panecito_.



Tal cual, Pina.
_


----------



## Pinairun

O sea que el pancito va a la pancita. ¡Qué cosas!


----------



## jorgema

Sí, Pina, por acá, quiero decir en mi Perú, lo usual es _pancito_, _solcito_, y también _salcita _(que suena igual que _salsita_, pero eso ya es otro cuento). No falta quien diga también _solecito_, pero a nadie he escuchado decir _panecito_.


----------



## Pinairun

jorgema said:


> Sí, Pina, por acá, quiero decir en mi Perú, lo usual es _pancito_, _solcito_, y también _salcita _(que suena igual que _salsita_, pero eso ya es otro cuento). No falta quien diga también _solecito_, pero a nadie he escuchado decir _panecito_.



Gracias, _Vampiro _y _jorgema_, por permitirme esa pequeña broma.


----------



## Csalrais

Pues visto lo visto acabaré por pensar que el único sitio donde se construye el diminutivo añadiendo -ito/a y nada más (solito, panito) es Canarias.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

jorgema said:


> Sí, Pina, por acá, quiero decir en mi Perú, lo usual es _pancito_, _solcito_, y también _salcita _(que suena igual que _salsita_, pero eso ya es otro cuento). No falta quien diga también _solecito_, pero a nadie he escuchado decir _panecito_.


¿Y también pancillo?


----------



## KirkandRafer

Por aquí se dice solecico. Más raramente y prácticamente nunca entre la juventud se puede oír soleciquio. No falta quien diga solecito, claro, pero normalmente no suele ser alguien de por aquí.


----------



## jorgema

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> ¿Y también pancillo?


No Adelaida, los diminutivos en -illo no son usuales en el Perú. Si se emplean, es más en plan de broma. El único que se me viene a la mente es _mesilla_, que no es exactamente diminutivo de mesa, sino un tipo especial de mesa o escritorio.
En cambio, _solcito _y _solecito _sonarían naturales en el Perú, pero con amplísima preferencia por el primero. Y ten en cuenta que para nosotros un solcito no es solo una forma de referirnos al brillo solar, sino también la más usual para hablar de nuestra moneda (el sol): _me gané cien solcitos en una apuesta_.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Estaba considerando panecillo dentro de la misma liga que mesilla, como un tipo específico, pero bueno es saberlo


----------



## chileno

Pinairun said:


> O sea que el pancito va a la pancita. ¡Qué cosas!



En Chile se va a la guatita, aunque se entiende pancita.



En todo caso, como lo digan, aunque nunca lo hubiera escuchado, se entiende el efecto del diminutivo.


----------



## duvija

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Estaba considerando panecillo dentro de la misma liga que mesilla, como un tipo específico, pero bueno es saberlo



Panesillo se entiende, pero miraríamos con cara de traste. Digamos, como si casilla fuera una casa especial.


----------



## swift

Hola:

En *Costa Rica*: *solcito*, sin esa 'e' que me parece casi epentética. Y _pancito_, _trencito_...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## jorgema

Por cierto, ¿en España dirán "_parecito" _para el diminutivo de _par_? Por acá, _parcito_.


----------



## duvija

jorgema said:


> Por cierto, ¿en España dirán "_parecito" _para el diminutivo de _par_? Por acá, _parcito_.



Sí, un parcito de zapatos.


----------



## Jonno

Aunque es la construcción que me parecería más lógica para diminutivo de par, nunca escuché "parcito" por aquí en el norte. Me esperaría más un "par de zapatitos" que un "parcito de zapatos". ¿Quizá por otras zonas de España?


----------



## ErOtto

moonlight7 said:


> Pongo el solecito y la persona que me ayuda a revisar los textos me corrige por "solcito". Y luego otra persona, de otra región, lo cambia otra vez por "solecito".  ¡Ay!



Pues le(s) dices que... según el DRAE....



> *-ito**3**, ta**.*
> (Del lat. vulg. _*-īttus_).
> *1. *suf. Tiene valor diminutivo o afectivo. _Ramita, hermanito, pequeñito, callandito, prontito._
> En ciertos casos toma las formas *-ecito, -ececito, -cito.* _*Solecito*, piececito, corazoncito, mujercita._



...y te quitas de problemas.


----------



## moonlight7

¡Muy bien! ¡Gracias! ¡Parece que se acerca el final de esta discusión!


----------



## torrebruno

Que te crees tú eso: con lo a gusto que se está tomando el solcito en el trencito que se sube con los piecitos comiendo pancito.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> En *Costa Rica*: *solcito*, sin esa 'e' que me parece casi epéntica. Y _pancito_, _trencito_...
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift



¿Epéntica? Ahora no sé si querías decir epentética o esperpéntica, la duda me corroe.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Csalrais said:


> Pues visto lo visto acabaré por pensar que el único sitio donde se construye el diminutivo añadiendo -ito/a y nada más (solito, panito) es Canarias.



Eso mismo empiezo a pensar yo.
Debemos ser los únicos que podemos decir cosas como " En invierno cuando sale el *solito*, me gusta coger mi *cochito *y ver el campo todo *verdito"*


----------



## ErOtto

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Eso mismo empiezo a pensar yo.
> Debemos ser los únicos que podemos decir cosas como " En invierno cuando sale el *solito*, me gusta coger mi *cochito *y ver el campo todo *verdito"*



Como poder, también podemos nosotros... pero no lo hacemos. 

Volviendo al tema... quizá se deba a que si decimos: "En invierno cuando sale el solito..." no nos queda claro si sale el sol ... o sale él solo (usando lo diminutivos, claro).


----------



## Naticruz

Esto es lo que enseña el diccionario de María Moliner:

*solecito* ​ m. inf. Dim. frec. de sol (radiación solar o sitio donde da el sol).​  Un cordial Saludo ♥


----------



## utrerana

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Eso mismo empiezo a pensar yo.
> Debemos ser los únicos que podemos decir cosas como " En invierno cuando sale el *solito*, me gusta coger mi *cochito *y ver el campo todo *verdito"*


A lo mejor me he liado con tanta cita...
Bueno a lo que voy: Por aquí es el "solito" y no me perdería por nada en el mundo una cervecita fresquita con una buena tapita tomando el solito en una terracita un dominguito.
Me uno a los de "¡debemos ser los únicos!"
¿Eso es otro recuento en las votaciones no?
Besitos ( jejejeje )


----------



## Pixidio

En Argentina es pancito, y un tanto más cursi (si algo puede sonar más cursi que un diminutivo es otro) es pancillo. 
En general, acá conviven los sufijos -ito, -cillo y -cito. Cuál se use depende de la palabra.


----------



## ErOtto

torrebruno said:


> (Por aquí, fumamos al *solecito*)





utrerana said:


> ...no me perdería por nada en el mundo una cervecita fresquita con una buena tapita tomando el *solito *en una terracita un dominguito.Me uno a los de "¡debemos ser los únicos!"


Desde luego, en Sevilla, debeis ser los únicos que fumáis al *solecito *y bebéis cerveza tomando el *solito*.


----------

